# Check your bolts for proper torque and assembly marks!



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Back in 2017, I discovered the two SST mounting bolts in my driveway, sans nuts. They did not have the little blue paint marks that the assembly tech puts on them after they are torqued.


tabora said:


> 2 (#19) to mount the HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSION to the 51136-V45-A00 PLATE, TRANSMISSION MOUNT. These 2 also have a different part number: 95801-08028-07 BOLT, FLANGE 8x28, and they are BOTH MISSING (well, not really missing, since I have them, but NOT installed). And, of course, both of their nuts (#13) 94050-08070 NUT, FLANGE (8MM) are missing, too. I'll just have to get those from Honda... :banghead:


Today, I noticed that the bottom handlebar attachment bolt is missing on the right side, and the other one doesn't have the blue paint mark on it either. Going to get one (hopefully) at the dealer tomorrow on my way to work.

95701-08016-07BOLT, FLANGE (8X16)


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Maybe a bit of Blue Loctite upon reassembly.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, If I have any bolts/nuts that tend to loosen, usually a lock washer or a dab of Loctite does the trick.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah, If I have any bolts/nuts that tend to loosen, usually a lock washer or a dab of Loctite does the trick.


My point is that whoever was supposed to torque those fasteners at the Swepsonville plant failed to do so. With the proper torque on them they shouldn't have loosened. (I actually suspect that the nuts were never actually installed on the SST mounting bolts.) They are all very close together and would likely have been on the same side of an assembly line.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

lol, that person may have been asleep at the switch then ...


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

tabora is spot on with the right tight they will not loosen. Those are top grade fasteners on the Honda. Good lesson in going over all the bolts and fasteners you can get to and make sure they were done right. 

Been over my Ural 5 times now, lost an accessory bolt last year, hmmm. Had not thought to check those (put on at the dealer). Put that on the Ural forum and another guy found the same thing. We both had some that were loose and would have come off. Nylocks only work if the bolt is long enough and the area they were securing aparnaly they did not want to be too long (hatch cover into the storage) and the nylocks did not engage on some of the fasteners. .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

When continued loosening, I start with a lock nut, sometimes I move to a star washer, ending with a torque lock nut.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

No need to go to a dealer, use standard ots bits, maybe a nylon lock nut in combo with a split or toothed washer.

With the nylon lock it might loosen but it probably won't ever fall off.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> Back in 2017, I discovered the two SST mounting bolts in my driveway, sans nuts. They did not have the little blue paint marks that the assembly tech puts on them after they are torqued.
> 
> Today, I noticed that the bottom handlebar attachment bolt is missing on the right side, and the other one doesn't have the blue paint mark on it either. Going to get one (hopefully) at the dealer tomorrow on my way to work.
> 
> ...


What is the red hose above your arrow?
An oil drain hose?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes ... Oil drain hose ... Drainzit


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, I stopped by my non-stocking Honda dealer (as I now like to call them), and of course they did not have the bolt and would have to order it. Fortunately Lowes had M8x20 Grade 10.9 flange-head bolts in stock for a buck apiece. The Honda dealer only had 4 HSS928s on the floor and it appeared that they were all sold.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My auger shear bolt guard system kicked in while I was doing the path to the generator shed today. Found a 2" thick foot-long stick under the snow that had come down in the storm. While I was clearing the augers, I noticed that one of the shear bolts was loose; about 3/4 of a turn to tighten it, too. The other one was already nice and snug.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I will see your loose auger bolt and raise you 1 air box nut that worked loose and disappeared during the storm. Cost to replace it is $6. Honda can go pound salt just on the principle. I found a goofy 6mm ball shaped cap nut and replaced it. I must admit it looks rather spiffy on there.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I must say, it is a piece of art now! Let the comments fly.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> I must say, it is a piece of art now! Let the comments fly.


That qualifies as a farkle! (I just put a 6mm flanged locknut on there last year.) My favorite farkle is my hydro lever handle (replaced the ugly orange rubber with a shift handle from a Honda HT-R3009 tractor).


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

A handsome piece of Farkle it is! I am good with that. That modified hydro lever looks is definitely quite an improvement as well.


----------

